# Need travel compact camera.... Budget 20k.



## hitman4 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey guys!
Looking for a good travel compact camera under 20k..
Sony HS20V and Panasonic TZ30 are the two cameras in my mind..
Please suggest the best camera...
Will buy in last week of march.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 4, 2013)

Canon PowerShot SX 260HS.
Best compact camera in your budget.
PowerShot SX260 HS - Canon India - Personal


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 4, 2013)

If image quality is a preference then forget that Sony, Panasonic. If video recording and speed your preference then you can go for HX20V.


----------

